# Missing In Action Cougar Ii



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

USPS and Canada Post have to be the worst for speedy delivery....sheesh. Twelve days for a three day service!









Anyway...Here it is flanked by the Accutron and Aquaracer. It's a small watch. The bead blasted finish is impeccable.


----------



## jimbotime (May 20, 2009)

got to say the others are nice but that cougar is purrrrfect.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks mint.......


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> that looks mint.......


It's a brand new watch from West Coast Time. They do mods on O&W's


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > that looks mint.......
> ...


think i might be contacting howard then


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> think i might be contacting howard then


Seems like a nice guy. Do you want his address and phone? I know he has a couple different models for sale.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > think i might be contacting howard then
> ...


i have one of howards awesome business cards


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I really like the blue hand on that. Stands out well against the dial.



mrteatime said:


> i have one of howards awesome business cards


I've seen you mention these before Shawn. I'm intrigued... Don't suppose you have a picture of it?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Not awesome but he does have a sense of humor.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Superb looking O&W - The blasted look works well & the blue second sweep is a nice touch - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

ooh that's purdy. how resilient are those types of finish?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

sheepshearer said:


> ooh that's purdy. how resilient are those types of finish?


They are more prone to scratches and probably should not be used as a daily beater unless of course you want to be on the WABI Wall of Fame. Thanks for the kudo.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> Not awesome but he does have a sense of humor.


Cheers. I like it


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

That looks really nice, love the grey/blue combination.

The other two aren't bad either


----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

Something completely different and must admit to being tempted to adding one of these. keep coming back for a second, third look etc. Not good that!!!


----------

